# Can a small Humidor still be a good Humidor?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hello all, I am brand new to the world of cigars and Puff.com. My name is Joe and my introduction post can be seen here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cigar-smoking-please-help-me.html#post2631034

I am looking into purchasing a small Humidor to get me started. Now i know that most of you are going to suggest going with a bigger box right out of the start, but i am really looking to get something that is small and in my price range. My thoughts are that i can start out with a small 10-15 capacity humidor. This will be both large enough to get me started, but small enough that this could actualy be a travel humidor as well.

Can a small Humidor be a good humidor still? Is it still good enough to keep cigars in it for months at a time, or do a need a larger one?

I have been looking at these two.
The Asti 10-15ct Cigar Humidor at Humidor Vault!
or
Chateau Cigar Humidor | Humidor Vault

These are relatively cheap, does that mean they are no good? As you can see by the dimensions they are nice and small, and should hold at least 10 sticks to get me started, and small enough to travel with. I figured when i get more into this i can get a larger one, but still use this one to travel with.

Are there small sized Humidors that are better quality than these, or is there something else you can recomend that would suit as both a home and travel humidor?

Thanks for listening guys!

---Joe


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Hi Joe! Welcome to the jungle.... err, I mean ocean. To answer your question, no there is nothing fundamentally wrong with a small humi, EXCEPT the fact that it is a small humi. Don't underestimate the coolness and attraction to collecting cigars. You've already demonstrated a healthy interest by researching humidors and finding an online community to join. That said, everyone has to start somewhere and find their own path. I myself started with a 30ct humi, and still use it today. As long as the humi has a good seal, and has plenty of spanish cedar on the inside, you sticks will be ok with the right humidification. Getting the perfect setup for you can be an incremental process, so I'll give you some links to help you on the way.

Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com
They have a nice selection and they are a very well regarded vendor around these parts. I'd suggest something in the 30ct to 50ct range (at minimum) to get started, but they also have some 10cts and 20cts. Note, they also have some dedicated travel humidors as well.

Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories
BEADS. Beads are a great humidification choice (some feel the best). Do a search and there will be plenty of threads that cover this topic. Heartfelt is a great vendor as well.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 730143
Cigarbid.com. Usually referred to as the Devil Site around here. Be careful with this website as it will cause you to outgrow whatever humi(s) you have VERY quickly. Don't say I didn't warn you! Just make sure to research your bids with this site:
CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program

happy hunting


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Size doesn't necessarily equate with quality, as there are many large, junk humidors, and vice-versa. One point I will make is that you're better having a small, full humidor than a large empty one. Of course the optimal is a large full one.  I say this because with a full humidor you will have less humidity fluctuation. This is because when you open the lid and let the ambient humidity out, there remains all your cigars which are hydrated to beef up the humidity in the humidor once you close the lid. Same principal applies to fridges. An empty fridge will fluctuate a lot in temp, whereas a full one will stay steady, even if the door is opened frequently.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! Yes, of course i would love a nice sized humidor.. who wouldnt? But, i need something that can act as a home humidor, and travel humidor at the same time as i will be going to the beach for a week, and to florida for a week rather shortly. I simply dont have the funds to buy a large humidor, and a travel one at the same time. Pluis the fact that i still need to buy a lighter and propper cutter (my $1.50 one from the liquor store just doesnt stand up to the xikar i got to use at the smoke shop) and oh yeah... cigars! So i will still be looking for a small one. And one again, even when i outgrow it as my home humidor i can still use it to travel with, so the purchase should be a waste in the long run i think.

Thanks for the help and advice so far! Keep it comming!

---Joe


----------



## TanithT (May 30, 2009)

I've been happy with what I got from cheaphumidors.com. One thing to remember is that while you may start with a small humidor, you're probably gonna want a lot more space fairly soon as the evil addiction deepens. :twisted:

Also, there is nothing wrong with a "coolerdor" for cigar storage. You can improve it by throwing a chunk of Spanish cedar in, but don't use the wrong kind of cedar. Cedar moth balls are not tasty.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I have a question. What is the deal with the humidifiers that come with the humidors? How do they work? Do they have to be completely replaced, or just recharged with water, and how often?

What do i do if i find the small humidifier in one of these smaller boxes to be inadequate?


----------



## TanithT (May 30, 2009)

92hatchattack said:


> I have a question. What is the deal with the humidifiers that come with the humidors? How do they work? Do they have to be completely replaced, or just recharged with water, and how often?


Usually the cheapies are oasis foam, which you need to wet with distilled water and a bit of propylene glycol. They last a long time if properly tended. They can be prone to mold, so keep an eye on it especially in the first couple of weeks. If you wanted to be a serious cheap-ass, you could buy oasis foam from a florist supply and house it in a solid container that you perforated thoroughly.

There are better humidification systems out there, but since money is an object, this will do as a start.



> What do i do if i find the small humidifier in one of these smaller boxes to be inadequate?


It's not an if, but a when. Cigars are like that. :biggrin1:

Keeping cigars smokable isn't really rocket science, nor does it require a super expensive box made of Spanish cedar and inlaid with burlwood and mammoth ivory. Basically you need a container of finite volume that is close to airtight, and a way to keep the contents of said container at around 64-70% humidity. You want to keep out mold, tobacco beetles, and anything that would impart an evil smell to your stogies, like Lars Tetens or urinal cakes. (Personally I can't tell the difference between the two.) Basically, don't put flavored sticks next to real cigars, or blow smoke into your humidor.

Industries other than cigars have worked pretty good solutions to the "container of finite volume with perishable contents at 70% humidity" problem, and borrowing from them can be cheaper than buying cigar accessories such as hygrometers that are labeled and sold as such.

Some kinds of coolers with a nice airtight or near airtight lid work just fine as humidors. Also, there is nothing wrong with a "Tupperdor". The smaller containers can be harder to keep steadily balanced on the humidity especially when they aren't chock-full, and you don't want a cigar too soggy any more than you want it too dry.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> I have a question. What is the deal with the humidifiers that come with the humidors? How do they work? Do they have to be completely replaced, or just recharged with water, and how often?
> 
> What do i do if i find the small humidifier in one of these smaller boxes to be inadequate?


They are generally small as well, and need to be often recharged with distilled water, about every 2 days. Using gels or even better beads is a much better solution. A more consistent and longer term answer.

I tell you what I may have a cheaper solution for you. Shoot me a PM with your address, I have an extra 20 count humi that I can part ways with.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

How much are you looking for? Im afraid at this point i cant send pm's yet. Aparently i need to make 30 posts first. LOL..

So, these beads, how do they work??? What do you put them in? Do they have humidifiers with the beads already in them? Is it kinda like this crystal unit, or is it basicaly the same thing? Crystal 50 Humidifier: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> How much are you looking for? Im afraid at this point i cant send pm's yet. Aparently i need to make 30 posts first. LOL..
> 
> So, these beads, how do they work??? What do you put them in? Do they have humidifiers with the beads already in them? Is it kinda like this crystal unit, or is it basicaly the same thing? Crystal 50 Humidifier: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


The cost is a promise, when you have the ability to do something for a fellow BOTL you help where you can. It may mean passing a cigar you have to someone who is looking for one, advice to a newcomer when you become more experienced, or maybe simply thoughts and prayers to a Brother in need.

Beads are crystals of a sort, not sure if they are the same as in the humidifier in the link. I have purchased mine from heartfelt industries, and I will send you some with the humi, you can purchase a tube to keep them in, or just use a small shot glass. They act to keep the humidity stable, either by adding humidity when needed or removing humidity when there is too much in the air. When the beads are white you will need to add distilled water, when translucent they are acting as they should. But be careful not to soak them as that will cause mold to build.

So learn how to become a post whore and get to 30 posts so you can pm. LOL


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

If cost is a concern, don't forget to also check out CraigsList. I picked up a humidor that normally sells for about $200 by itself for $100, and an electronic humidifying system was included (normally at least $80). The guy even threw in three cigars. Since I went to the guy's house and picked it up, there was no shipping cost either.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Bigd, thats a fine and genourous offer. I will keep you in mind when i hit 30 posts. So are these beads the more commonly used form of humidification around here? If i do end up getting beads, at that point do i just remove the oasis foam humidifier? LOL, mold near my cigars doesnt sound good, so id like to avoid this at all costs.. haha

Is there less of a chance of developing mold if i use an activating soulution? Is the propylene glycol designed to keep out the mold?

Lol, i know i seem to be somewhat contradicing in the matter that im looking for something great for little money. But i guess u have to balance out in the end. Im looking for a small box, but i do want to make sure that my small box is setup right and functioning as best as possible. If that means spending money on beads or a crystal humidifier and a propper hygrometer than so be it. No sence in doing something if your not gonna do it right. This is ok though, as i am in no super rush right now, I can collect the propper things i need bit by bit.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah beads are very efficient and are the humidifcation device of choice around here.

But there IS something that needs to be brought to your attention, and I'm surprised nobody's said it yet..... THE SLOPE

There's a thing in the cigar world called the slope, and basically what it means is that once you hit the ground running, you just can't stop yourself from buying more cigars. I joined in february of 2007 and I had about 20 cigars in a 25 ct. little humi. By April of 2007 I had filled a 100 ct.

So just keep this in mind, because the mistake I made was exactly what you're about to do; only buying what you need right now. I went from a 25 ct. to a 50 ct. to a 100 ct. then to a cooler so by the time it was all said and done, I had spent 100's on humidors that I didnt use for long.

IF you can use the search function, you should search for: Coolerdor and Slope


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ But geeze, how many cigars are you guys smoking? Im really not looking to smoke alot. Maybe as little as like 25 a year. I want to smaoke on special occasions and such. At 27 im pretty young, and smoking a ton throughout my life would probaly set me up with some serious heath issues.

I understand what your saying though. Im allready looking at larger ones and i can feel how it could be addicting to purchase a ton of cigars as a collection, even if im not smoking them right away. I guess the mindset comes in that youd like to offer your friends a fine cigar too, which could lead you to thing for every 1 you buy for yourself to buy 4 more for your friends to enjoy with you.. LOL. Hey, its a gentlemans hobby, and whats more gentleman like than offering a good friend a fine cigar right?

But one again i think many of you are looking over the fact that i need something to travel with as well. I cant very well take cigars out of a humidor and take them with meon 7 day+ trips and expect them to be fine.

What do you usualy put your beads in? Is there a device that can hold your beads and be securely mounted to the lid, as to not take up space for cigars? As i posted this same link earlier in this thread, is this the same, or as good as beads? It looks like i could attach it right tot he top of the humidor. Crystal 50 Humidifier: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

Also, do you guys think i need to jump right to a digital hygrometer right away, or should i cut initial costs and live with the usuallyincluded analog one?

Im sorry if im a pain in the rear with all these questions, its just my nature. LOL


----------



## cigarguy6 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, newb here with a similar question. I have a small 10ct prometheus. The humidifier that came with it wasn't humidifying well so I bought a Xikar. It humidifes, but when the humi is full, it presses up agaisnt the cigars because the box is small and shallow. after a while, a little condensation develops on the plastic of the cigars the humidifier is pressed up against. otherwise the humididy level is fine. is this a problem? should i get a new, perhaps thinner, humidifer? For the record, there is no room for beads. Thanks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cigarguy6 said:


> Hi all, newb here with a similar question. I have a small 10ct prometheus. The humidifier that came with it wasn't humidifying well so I bought a Xikar. It humidifes, but when the humi is full, it presses up agaisnt the cigars because the box is small and shallow. after a while, a little condensation develops on the plastic of the cigars the humidifier is pressed up against. otherwise the humididy level is fine. is this a problem? should i get a new, perhaps thinner, humidifer? For the record, there is no room for beads. Thanks.


In a small box like that, you'd be far better off with Boveda packs. They are super thin and rechargable and can lay directly on top of your cigars. If the box is full, you really don't need a lot in terms of humidification media.

92hatchattack,

I keep seeing the word "travel" creeping into your posts. I think you really need to look at getting a dedicated "traveldor". Since they are designed for the purpose, you dont need to worry about your sticks bouncing around in a cumbersome wooden box. A small humidor on your coffee table is a huge pain in the butt in your suitcase.

Another concern is, with everyone steering you towards a larger humidor, you have to consider that 15 sticks in a 100ct humidor is a maintenance nightmare. You really need to get the size you can afford to fill at least half way. If you get the mega sampler youre talking about, you could get a 50ct 'dor and be ok. At some point, you ARE gonna end up with more than one humidor, but 50cts are still usable even after you've filled up your 300ct cabinet. You can always use the small one for aging, or for the convenience of keeping dailies in to conserve space.

25ct boxes on the other hand, become obsolete pretty quickly, unless you have an office at your work where you can use it...


----------



## cigarguy6 (Jun 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> In a small box like that, you'd be far better off with Boveda packs. They are super thin and rechargable and can lay directly on top of your cigars. If the box is full, you really don't need a lot in terms of humidification media.


That makes a lot of sense--I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------

